# Car (& home) Insurance



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Stunned.
2 Weeks ago we recieved a renewal from the Halifax for our home insurance and it went from £29 month to <£21 month without even asking for a discount. I wouldn't go anywhere else anyway due to how well they dealt with a claim we made about 15 years ago.

Just received the car insurance renewals from LVE and:

Brand new 72 plate Fiat 500 - Fully comp - £137
Brand new 72 plate Yaris GR - " " - £283 (Limited to 5k miles) - £50 less than quoted on 1st Sept when I got the car.
17 Plate Ford Focus RS - Fully Comp - £317 (Limited to 5k miles) - £60 less than last year.

Well, very pleasant surprise - I always thought premiums only went one way.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't remember a time in the last 5 years when I have not managed to get lower premiums for any car or home insurance quote, sadly I have not stayed with any insurer apart from Footman James as renewals are still coming in stupidly high as an existing customer. The promise stopping of hiked premiums for existing customers is clearly not being adhered to.

I don't necessarily always go with the cheapest option but I never get complacent and accept a renewal without checking - I also never give an existing provider the chance to price match, if they can't give me their best price up front then I am not giving the chance to quote me a subsequently lower price


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks Andy, I agree and always shop around but I won't move insurers that I have positive experiences with unless the difference is vast. 
This year, I am going for the complacency and I'm not going to bother with all that time you can spend chasing a few quid cheaper, I am just happy with the prices quoted. Incredible prices IMO and I don't think ive ever paid less (driving for nearly 35 years now), especially for the performance cars.


----------



## mikep99 (May 26, 2018)

I guess it's because less people are driving to the office these days, hence not as many bumps/claims. Also, with people spending more time in their houses, less chance of being burgled.
just my 2p

*Sent from my M2007J17G using Forum Fiend v1.4.3.*


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

RS3 said:


> Thanks Andy, I agree and always shop around but I won't move insurers that I have positive experiences with unless the difference is vast.
> This year, I am going for the complacency and I'm not going to bother with all that time you can spend chasing a few quid cheaper, I am just happy with the prices quoted. Incredible prices IMO and I don't think ive ever paid less (driving for nearly 35 years now), especially for the performance cars.


I would not bother switching for a few quid but I'm still surprised at how insurers massively ramp up insurance, being older definitely has its advantages, just checked what we are paying:

535d Touring - SDP + commuting, £100 excess, no mileage limit, 12 year NCD - £320
650 convertible - SDP + commuting, no excess, no mileage limit, 12 years NCD - £180
Tuscan, 4k limit, agreed value, salvage rights - £206
Vantage - SDP + commuting, £250 excess, 6k per year, no NCD as already used on others - £340 

I can live with those


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Price walking has been been outlawed by the FCA, so i suspect this is also a major factor. This is where Insurer's would hike renewal premiums and discount premiums for new customers. A renewal premium now must be the same, or less, than the equivalent new customer price.

One of the most likely claims under home insurance is water damage (escape of water). These are greatly reduced when the home is occupied, along with theft. Some claims increase, e.g. accidental damage.


----------



## mikep99 (May 26, 2018)

without trying to take this thread from what it should be... my RS4 2007 is £280 fully comp, sister on it for 10% discount but no way I'd let her drive it!!

*Sent from my M2007J17G using Forum Fiend v1.4.3.*


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

My Quadrifoglio is £260 fully comp with protected NCD (no mileage limit) which was down 50 quid from last year as well think that's the first year for as far back as I can remember that it dropped.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Price walking has been been outlawed by the FCA, so i suspect this is also a major factor. This is where Insurer's would hike renewal premiums and discount premiums for new customers. A renewal premium now must be the same, or less, than the equivalent new customer price.


My insurance renewal came thou 4 weeks ago from Darwin and had increased in price on previous year yet same company was cheaper via the comparison sites, no changes, mentioned price walking to them and had no answer and honestly didn’t care! 
Ended up going back to Aviva for less than I paid last year, who I left to join Darwin in 2021 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

sharrkey said:


> My insurance renewal came thou 4 weeks ago from Darwin and had increased in price on previous year yet same company was cheaper via the comparison sites, no changes, mentioned price walking to them and had no answer and honestly didn’t care!


That's pretty shocking. We now have to do regular attestations to the FCA regarding price walking to evidence we are following the rules, it's frustrating when we dedicate so much time and effort into being compliant when other Brokers completely ignore it! Not that we ever did price walking anyway, it's not the sort of business of we write and some of the policies we do write reward loyal customers with renewal discounts.


----------

